# Table 8.6.2.2.1(b) Protection Areas and Maximum Spacing (Standard Spray Upright/Standard Spray Pend



## toktok66 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الموضوع يمكن بسيط ولكن مطلوب توضيح شيئ اشك به بشكل كبير 

الجميع يعلم الجدول المذكور في العنوان 
Table 8.6.2.2.1(b) Protection Areas and Maximum Spacing (Standard Spray Upright/Standard Spray Pendent) for Ordinary Hazard

ف الجدول يحدد اقصى مسافه بين الرشاشات 4.6 meter ويحدد اقى مساحه تغطيه للرشاش 12.1 m2 -- وهنا عندي سؤال لو فرضنا اقصى مسافه بين الرشاشين على نفس الفرع واقصى مسافه بين رشاشين على فرعين متتاليين نجد ان قيمه اقصى مساحه تغطيه للرشاش تم تجاوزها !!!

والسؤال هنا هل قيمه اقصى مسافه تفرض للعرض فقط او الطول فقط ونحصل على القيمه الاخرى بناتج قسمه المساحه على احداهما؟

برجاء الايضاح لان الموضوع به التباس
وشكرا لكم سلفا ايها الاخوه الكرام


----------



## mohamed mech (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بالضبط كده
المسافة بين الخطين و لتكن 4.6 او حسب الرسم 
والمسافة بين الرشاشين فى خط واحد تحددها المساحة
x=1.2 * (sqrt operation area)/number of sprinkler
number of sprinkler= operation area/protection area per sprinkler

و فى مثال على ذلك فى nfpa 13 2010
صفحة 364 الى 370


----------



## aati badri (4 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالضبط كده
> المسافة بين الخطين و لتكن 4.6 او حسب الرسم
> والمسافة بين الرشاشين فى خط واحد تحددها المساحة
> x=1.2 * (sqrt operation area)/number of sprinkler
> ...



اوافق صديقي محمد في الجزء الاول (المكتوب بالعربية)
اما المكتوب بالانجليزي مقصود به الضلع الاكبر في مساحة التصميم
لكما السلام والاحترام اساتذتنا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالضبط كده
> المسافة بين الخطين و لتكن 4.6 او حسب الرسم
> والمسافة بين الرشاشين فى خط واحد تحددها المساحة
> x=1.2 * (sqrt operation area)/number of sprinkler
> ...



كلام جميل اخي الحبيب وكلنا نعلمه جيدا

بس المشكله ان في الخطوره العاديه اكبر المسافات بين الرشاشات 4.6 متر واكبر مساحه تغطيه 12.1 متر مربع !!!!!
الكلام ده عجيب غريب مريب !!! ليه؟ لان الرشاش سيفتح المياه ويوزعها على شكل دائره (( دائره مساحتها 12.1 وبالتالي سيكون اكبر قطر دائر 3.913 متر والكلام ده معناه ان اكبر مسافه بين الرشاشات 4.6 كبيره جدا ولن تحقق اوفر لاب بين تغطيه الرشاشات وهذا غريب جدا وعلى اسؤأ الظروف لو انك اشتغلت على ان اكبر مسافه بين الرشاشات 3.913 متر هتلاقي كمان ان مفيش اوفر لاب بين تغطيه الرشاشات وستجد مساحه ليس بها تغطيه وهي في حدود 11 متر مربع !!!!!

الاثبات مرفق ملف اتوكاد يوضح ما اقصد 

برجاء المساعده على فهم واستيعاب الموضوع


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2012)

و مين قال انها 12.1 بس و ليه مش 18.6
شوف المرفق و إحسبها وفكر تانى


----------



## toktok66 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع يمكن بسيط ولكن مطلوب توضيح شيئ اشك به بشكل كبير
> 
> الجميع يعلم الجدول المذكور في العنوان
> Table 8.6.2.2.1*(b)* Protection Areas and Maximum Spacing (Standard Spray Upright/Standard *Spray Pendent) for Ordinary Hazard*
> ...



محمد بك انت هنا بتتكلم على الخطوره البسيطه جدول Table 8.6.2.2.1(*a*) --- وهنا مفيش خلاف

وانا بتكلم على الخطوره العاديه جدول Table 8.6.2.2.1(*b*) ---- وكلامي كله وموضوعي كله على هذا الجدول وهي الاكثر شيوعا


----------



## toktok66 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكله سؤال اما انه تافه (( بالرغم من عدم قدرتي على تخيل الموضوع )) او انه صعب جدااااااا!!!


----------



## mohamed mech (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أو سؤال لخبطنى جدا
بالنسبة للجدول a فلا توجد مشكلة فى حالة تطبيق طريقتك المنطقية فى تحديد المسافة بواسطة المساحة حيث ان المسافة من الجدول 4.6 و من الحسابات 4.8 اكبر من المنصوص عليه
أما الجدول c المسافة من الجدول 3.7 و من الحسابات 3.2 أصغر
اما الجدوال b بتاعنا فالمسافة من الجدول 4.6 و من الحسابات 3.9 أصغر
فى جميع تلك الحالات الرشاش واحد لا يتغير 0.5 بوصة و المعامل 5.6 و ضغط الماء واحد فى الحسابات 
إذا و فى الحقيقة فـإن قطر دائرة الماء واحد
و لكن الذى يختلف هو زيادة كمية الماء الساقط بسبب تداخل الدوائر
أى كثافة الماء الساقط على الارض
و الخريطة موجودة زى ما سيادتك عارف يا إكسلانس صفحة 118
و قد تم استخدمها فى اول خطوة على اليمين فى حساب المثال المشار اليه عاليه بالجدول صفحة 366

​


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام يا اساتذة
كلكم تعرفون الرشاش التقليدي او القديم والذي كان سيد السوق حتى سنة 1953
وكان يوجه من 40 الى 60% من مياهه الى السقف مهما كانت طريقة التركيب اب رايت او بندنت
وباقي المياه ينزل بصورة ذرات كبيرة الى الارض وكانت مساحة تغطيته محصورة واقل من الرشاش الحالي
لذلك كان يركب على المسافات الاقل وهذا هو الفرق الرئيسي والجوهري بينه وبين الرشاش اليوم والذي يوجه كامل الماء الى الارض ومهما كانت طريقة التركيب
اما الرشاشات الحديثة فانها تغطي المساحة التي تخافون عليها ابتداءا من القرب من السقف
وعندما تصل المياه الى الارض فان بعض النقاط قديصلها مياه من ثلاثة رشاشات اكرر ثلاثة رشاشات لاواحدةولا اثنتين بل ثلاث
الدوائر التي رفعها استاذنا توك توك هي في مسافة وسطى بين السقف والارض
ولكن المياه لا تسقط رأسيا كما تعلمون
شكل المياه موجود صفحة 44 من كتاب
nfpa13 automatic sprinkler system handbook 
ارجو من من يمتلكه ويستطيع رفع الصور ان يفعل مشكورا


----------



## toktok66 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي مهندس عبد العاطي
مساحات التغطية هي مساحات على الأرض ( يعني أسفل الرشاش ب 3 متر ) 
أعلم قصدك في ان الرشاش ينشر المياه على شكل مظله ( امبريلا )
وقد رسمت الرسم بناء على أكبر مساحه تغطيه للرشاش من الجدول ومع الأخذ في الاعتبار اقصى مسافه ممكنه بين الرشاشات في أحد الاضلاع 
المشكله ان مع تطور الكود بقت هذه الجداول ثابته فلا مجال للكلام عن الماضي
طيب هاتلي أي كتالوج بتاع أي رشاش بيديلك جدول يحدد فيه مساحات التغطيه والمسافات بين الرشاشات

مازالت المعلومة مبهمه 
ولو فرضت ان كلام سيادتكم صحيح اذا فان أقل مسافه بين رشاشين يجب ان تزيد بكل. بساطته!!!!


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا وسهلا باشمهندس
مرفق صورة لما ذكرته اعلاه
اتمنى ان تعزز كلامي
كما اتمنى ان تكون مقروءة لك وللزملاء لأن الكتاب كبير والمسح الضوئي منه صعب
Doc1.docx download - 2shared


----------



## fayek9 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب يا بشمهندس توك توك أنا عندى استفسار انت ليه رابط ال protection area بالmaximum spacing بمعنى انى لما بصمم بحسب ال AS اللى هى protection Area وبعد محسبها او اجيبها من الجدول بحيث لا تتعدى بأى حال من الاحوال 36 متر مربع .... بظبط ال spacing بحيث لا يتعدى ال maximum spacing اللى هو 4.6ولا يقل عن المسافة الموصى بها من قبل المصنع 
اللى قصدى اقوله ان اخلى ال protection area هى الاساس اللى لازم احققه و اظبط ال spacing بحيث يحققلى ال overlap وفى نفس الوقت متعديش الماكسيمم باى حال من الاحوال


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو منك التكرم بطلب تعديل العنوان


----------



## fayek9 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> طيب يا بشمهندس توك توك أنا عندى استفسار انت ليه رابط ال protection area بالmaximum spacing بمعنى انى لما بصمم بحسب ال AS اللى هى protection Area وبعد محسبها او اجيبها من الجدول بحيث لا تتعدى بأى حال من الاحوال 36 متر مربع .... بظبط ال spacing بحيث لا يتعدى ال maximum spacing اللى هو 4.6ولا يقل عن المسافة الموصى بها من قبل المصنع
> اللى قصدى اقوله ان اخلى ال protection area هى الاساس اللى لازم احققه و اظبط ال spacing بحيث يحققلى ال overlap وفى نفس الوقت متعديش الماكسيمم باى حال من الاحوال


 اسف هذه القيمة لا تتعدى 21 متر مربع و ليس 36


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> اسف هذه القيمة لا تتعدى 21 متر مربع و ليس 36



لايوجد ما يدعو الى الاسف
فالرقمين صحيحين
بل هي 37 م م


----------



## fayek9 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

فى ordinary hazard فعلا لا تتعدى 21 متر مربع أما 36 فى حالة special hazard غير اللى احنا نعرفهم


----------



## fayek9 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ولأكون أكثر توضيحا 37 متر مربع فى extended coverage sprinkler


----------



## mohamed mech (9 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> سلام يا اساتذة
> كلكم تعرفون الرشاش التقليدي او القديم والذي كان سيد السوق حتى سنة 1953
> وكان يوجه من 40 الى 60% من مياهه الى السقف مهما كانت طريقة التركيب اب رايت او بندنت
> وباقي المياه ينزل بصورة ذرات كبيرة الى الارض وكانت مساحة تغطيته محصورة واقل من الرشاش الحالي
> ...


*صفحة 44 فى المرفقات*


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> *صفحة 44 فى المرفقات*



كنت اتوسل الجميع
وعيني على القمر


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> ولأكون أكثر توضيحا 37 متر مربع فى extended coverage sprinkler



وهو كذلك وهذا ما قصدته


----------



## mohamed mech (9 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> اهلا وسهلا باشمهندس
> مرفق صورة لما ذكرته اعلاه
> اتمنى ان تعزز كلامي
> كما اتمنى ان تكون مقروءة لك وللزملاء لأن الكتاب كبير والمسح الضوئي منه صعب
> Doc1.docx download - 2shared



القمر بيمسى
يعز علينا تعمل اسكانر يا زعيم
مرفق الكتاب على بعضه 1072 صفحة
الله يعينك يا توك توك و تقراء


----------



## aati badri (9 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> القمر بيمسى
> يعز علينا تعمل اسكانر يا زعيم
> مرفق الكتاب على بعضه 1072 صفحة
> الله يعينك يا توك توك و تقراء



كل الناس عندهم قمر واحد 
وانا عندي قمرين
الف شكر على رفد البوست بالكتاب المهم
بالامس فقط استلمت نسخة 2013 
من الكود ومن الهاند بوك
بالالوان عظمة على عظمة
محمد توقعاتي ان هناك ماكينات تصوير ممكن تصور وتحول لسوفت كوبي
حينها ممكن نرفع الكتاب وبالالوان على منتدانا


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> القمر بيمسى
> يعز علينا تعمل اسكانر يا زعيم
> مرفق الكتاب على بعضه 1072 صفحة
> الله يعينك يا توك توك و تقراء



هندسة 
الثلاث ملفات المرفوعة 
حيرتني
كل ملف افتحه عبارة عن الكتاب كاملا
في مداخلتي السابقة كنت اخاله مصور
ولكن لفرحتي وجدته اصل واصل الاصل
الف شكر


----------



## mohamed mech (10 ديسمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> هندسة
> الثلاث ملفات المرفوعة
> حيرتني
> كل ملف افتحه عبارة عن الكتاب كاملا
> ...



الكتاب مضغوط على ثلاث أجزاء يكمل بعضها بعض
تفك ضغط أى جزء يعطيك الكتاب
أصلى


----------



## fayek9 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مهندس محمد ميك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحه تهت منكم لأن بقالي فتره مدخلتش -ولاحظت ان الموضوع دخل فيه. Extended ومش عارف ليه!!!! وشفت كلام عن كتب محدش قال اسمها ايه أنا حاسس ان في مؤامرة!!!


----------



## fayek9 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هو موضوع extended فى وسط الموضوع عشان كتبت رقم غلط وحبيت اصلحه بدون ان يعمل لخبطه للى بيقرأ الموضوع


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا اشكركم على الكتاب القيم المكمل للكود بصوره التوضيحيه الممتازه
ثانيا مايلي:



On Page 46
*3.6.4.10.1 Standard Spray Sprinkler. *A spray sprinkler with maximum coverage areas
as specified in Sections 8.6 and 8.7 of this standard.​ 

وبمراجعه &8.6 8.7 وجد نفس الجداول ونفس كلام الكود ونفس الافكار

واعيد واوضح كلامي :
*Table 8.6.2.2.1(b) Protection Areas and Maximum Spacing (Standard Spray Upright/Standard Spray Pend
*

وليس *Old-Style/Conventional** Sprinkler*


اكيد فيه حاجه انا بقولها غلط احنا تقريبا مش فاهمين بعض


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بقول يا هندسة
عندى حل
نص عليك و نص عليا
انت تكتب بالانجليزى سؤالك بالتفصيل و تستدل بكل شى من nfpa برقم الجدول 
و انا ابعت السؤال لبتوع nfpa يردو عليه
مش هما اللى عملو الكتاب 
يسدوا بقه​


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشي كلامك يا معلمي
بس اديني فرصه اخيره علشان انا بدعبس على اكواد fm يمكن الاقي حاجه مختلفه عن الكلام بتاع nfpa


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بص بقى يا معلمي على المرفق بتاع كود
FM-DS 0-2 Installation Guidelines for Automatic Sprinklers صفحه 18 جدول 4 
*المساحه 12 متر مربع بالظبط من غير الحنتفه بتاعت nfpa والمسافه 3.6 متر ودا بالنسبه لي كلام اوقع واحسن في التطبيق علشان اعرف احقق اوفر لاب* الغريب ان منظمه كبيره زي nfpa اكيد عارفه كويس اوي الكود بتاع FM بس ليه مش عاوزه تنفي او تأكد ان كلامها صح او غلط!!!!

يلا ناكل اللقمه الحلوه دي مع بعض علشان دي طازه ومش لازم تبرد

* Installation Guidelines for Automatic Sprinklers ... - FM Global 2-0*

2010


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

انت بقه ممكن تمسك الجدولين وتسألهم ليه كده وتوريهم الرسمه المرسومه اوتوكاد وترسم الرسمه بتاعت 3.6 وتخليك وراهم لحد مايعترفوا ليه الحركات النص كم دي


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> بص بقى يا معلمي على المرفق بتاع كود
> FM-DS 0-2 Installation Guidelines for Automatic Sprinklers صفحه 18 جدول 4
> *المساحه 12 متر مربع بالظبط من غير الحنتفه بتاعت nfpa والمسافه 3.6 متر ودا بالنسبه لي كلام اوقع واحسن في التطبيق علشان اعرف احقق اوفر لاب* الغريب ان منظمه كبيره زي nfpa اكيد عارفه كويس اوي الكود بتاع FM بس ليه مش عاوزه تنفي او تأكد ان كلامها صح او غلط!!!!
> 
> ...


يا باشا تسلم إيدك
سألت و انت اللى فى الاخر أجبت
:77::77::77:
:75::75:
:20:
​


----------



## toktok66 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> يا باشا تسلم إيدك
> سألت و انت اللى فى الاخر أجبت
> :77::77::77:
> :75::75:
> ...



بس انت لسه عندد وعدك تسأل بتوع nfpa


----------



## mohamed mech (13 ديسمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> بس انت لسه عندد وعدك تسأل بتوع nfpa



ايوه طبعا لو انت كتب السؤال بالشكل المطلوب


----------



## hazoz85 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

أحلى كتاب والله و شكرا الك يا باش مهندس


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا المحاضرات الصوتية للمهندس استشارى ايمن عمر ...الدورة الاساسية فى تكييف الهواء والتهوية.......................................... ..................




https://www.facebook.com/groups/1292...=group_comment


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...0864973324990&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------

